# Learning Motor Control Wiring



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

I need some assistance from my ET friends.. my daughter, who currently runs all my online sales, is wanting to extend her knowledge in the breaker & motor control shop. She is wanting to go to school to learn basic/ advanced motor control wiring. I have no idea where to tell her to start.. Each of our shops (except mine) have a "wiring guru" but I believe they were all previously in the field.
She is combing through the local community college curriculums. She wants to learn how to wire any combination of MCC Buckets, pump panels, combos etc.... She's a dang good employee already, but wants to be better... We know how to do the very basic stuff in our shop, but anything advanced or custom built is where I lose valuable time on the phone with my other shops walking me thru stuff that yall can do in your sleep.
Thanks in advance.. ANY suggestions are highly welcome... I value your input.
Thanks, Jesse


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

LBC Jesse said:


> I need some assistance from my ET friends.. my daughter, who currently runs all my online sales, is wanting to extend her knowledge in the breaker & motor control shop. She is wanting to go to school to learn basic/ advanced motor control wiring. I have no idea where to tell her to start.. Each of our shops (except mine) have a "wiring guru" but I believe they were all previously in the field.
> She is combing through the local community college curriculums. She wants to learn how to wire any combination of MCC Buckets, pump panels, combos etc.... She's a dang good employee already, but wants to be better... We know how to do the very basic stuff in our shop, but anything advanced or custom built is where I lose valuable time on the phone with my other shops walking me thru stuff that yall can do in your sleep.
> Thanks in advance.. ANY suggestions are highly welcome... I value your input.
> Thanks, Jesse


This may help...........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05OzNu1B4hI


http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en&t...aed9fac54bfaee&bpcl=40096503&biw=1578&bih=709


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

On-line study courses in basic electrical equipment. They are from Siemens, but Siemens now charges for them I think. This is from a Siemens distributor who reproduced them on their website.

http://www.eandm.com/eandm/training/siemenscourses.asp#Basics of Electricity


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

I dont mind paying for education. She's just like her daddy.. status quo is never good enough.. there's always something to learn, whether it be for self-improvement, job skill improvement....
I'll forward her those 2 links....


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

When I was in Texas there was the TSTI system along with the junior colleges. When you are saying advances stuff do you mean PLC's and drives.
MCC buckets there is really nothing to. As a matter of fact all you have to do is pull wire to and there is a terminal strip that you terminate your wiring to. The individual starter and custom panels that comes with experience.
You might want to see if there is a panel shop in your area that would hire her.
As far as PLC and drive classes go to the manufacturer but the problem I see at work is they will train us on the equipment and it is so reliable that it might not break down for 5 years and you have forgot everthing you learned in class.

PS I did go to Brazosport College in Lake Jackson Brazoria County south of Houston.

LC


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

LBC Jesse said:


> I dont mind paying for education. She's just like her daddy.. status quo is never good enough.. there's always something to learn, whether it be for self-improvement, job skill improvement....
> I'll forward her those 2 links....


Very admirable.....I love that trait in any tradesperson. I wish I could help her out with this. Our local union training centre puts on two or three Motor Control courses each year and we get a lot of our equipment and info from Schneider Electric (Square D).


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You could also pick up used relays, and PBs etc, and have her wire different set ups with pilot lights for loads simulation. Have her also draw the schematic.

Buy a PLC trainer, or PLC software simulator , after she understands the mechanical end. Then she would have to learn basic PLC programming, and the trainers already have the pilots for loads.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I like studying control diagrams just to see how they work.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Jul 20, 2011)

They way i learned is i took a nema starter and mounted it on a piece of plywood. With 120v control wiring, i was able to use a cord and plug from my garage receptacle. I then placed push buttons, pilot lights, HOA's, and a few other devices. Wired it all with #14 and it worked like a charm. That'll handle the mechanical knowledge. I was able to get everything fairly cheap (free) out of the shops dumpsters. :wink:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The world is controlled by simple on/off switches. 
That is the secret. 

I'm glad she wants to learn that stuff. Our suppliers need more like her. I hope the info I sent helps.


http://ecatalog.squared.com/pubs/Machine Control/0140CT9201.pdf


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

LBC Jesse said:


> I need some assistance from my ET friends.. my daughter, who currently runs all my online sales, is wanting to extend her knowledge in the breaker & motor control shop. She is wanting to go to school to learn basic/ advanced motor control wiring. I have no idea where to tell her to start.. Each of our shops (except mine) have a "wiring guru" but I believe they were all previously in the field.
> She is combing through the local community college curriculums. She wants to learn how to wire any combination of MCC Buckets, pump panels, combos etc.... She's a dang good employee already, but wants to be better... We know how to do the very basic stuff in our shop, but anything advanced or custom built is where I lose valuable time on the phone with my other shops walking me thru stuff that yall can do in your sleep.
> Thanks in advance.. ANY suggestions are highly welcome... I value your input.
> Thanks, Jesse


AVO and Shermco, both right in your backyard. 

http://www.avotraining.com/training-course.php


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Zog said:


> AVO and Shermco, both right in your backyard.
> 
> http://www.avotraining.com/training-course.php



Thanks! Ive heard of Shermco (didnt know they offered training)..
The AVO folks look promising as well... and they are, in fact, within 20 minutes of us.
Thanks again


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> *The world is controlled by simple on/off switches.
> That is the secret. *
> 
> I'm glad she wants to learn that stuff. Our suppliers need more like her. I hope the info I sent helps.
> ...



So explain 4-20ma please.


I get very tired of hearing "everything is just a switch"

It wasn't true then and is extremely untrue now. PLC's have brought the world out of relay on/off to 0-20ma, 4-20ma and the 0-10v DC world.


----------



## LBC Jesse (Apr 26, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> The world is controlled by simple on/off switches.
> That is the secret.
> 
> I'm glad she wants to learn that stuff. Our suppliers need more like her. I hope the info I sent helps.
> ...



It helped alot! Thanks.... you guys amaze me, In my 10 years doing this, Ive always been too dang busy to learn control wiring, the time has come to finally send one of my guys (or gals) to learn it for me :jester:


----------



## ChrisH8802 (Feb 26, 2012)

dowmace said:


> So explain 4-20ma please.
> 
> 
> I get very tired of hearing "everything is just a switch"
> ...


The "switch" stuff is your digital inputs and outputs. The 4-20 mA is your analog controls. Think of digital as single-pole switches whereas the analog is more along the lines of dimmer switches and measuring.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

dowmace said:


> So explain 4-20ma please.
> 
> 
> I get very tired of hearing "everything is just a switch"
> ...


Well back in the day they used pneumatic stuff for analog controls. Like 0 - 10 psi or something. PLCs are basically just a bunch of switches, like a whole bunch of relays stuffed in one compact package, and you can alter the wiring with ease. The analog circuits are a bit of an exception, but really, everything is basically a switch. So, tired of it or not, over-complicating the whole thing will just mind f**k you.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree people tend to over complicate troubleshooting (especially people that are new to it) Looking at all the different wires and prints can be very overwhelming. What I always tell the new guys is that circuit troubleshooting really boils down to two conditions:

1) You have power when you don't want it. (Stuck switch, welded contact, short in a wire, wrong type of contact etc).

or

2) You don't have power when you do want it. burned up coil, blown fuse, tripped breaker, broken wire, etc etc.)

In reality analog circuits generally follow this same rule as well. Most 4-20ma problems usually involve a bad fuse, bad wiring or bad transmitter. 

The rest is all smoke and mirrors to keep us employed!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

scameron81 said:


> I agree people tend to over complicate troubleshooting (especially people that are new to it) Looking at all the different wires and prints can be very overwhelming. What I always tell the new guys is that circuit troubleshooting really boils down to two conditions:
> 
> 1) You have power when you don't want it. (Stuck switch, welded contact, short in a wire, wrong type of contact etc).
> 
> ...


And finding the problem is as simple as 1/2ing it.


----------



## Liqued (Aug 4, 2010)

Most colleges may not list the classes you may have to call and ask but I am sure someone around there offers motor controls basic to advanced in a certificate program. IEC has an office and class room there try calling them and seeing when there next class is. There around 8 weeks long and 400 dollars.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The most helpful motor control thing i owned was Mike Holt's software

one could design a line diagram, then the program would run it, top to bottom, and either prove the circuit, or point out it's flaws

~CS~


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a really good book with lots of examples and is explained in a fairly basic way. I used to carry it rolled up in my tool box when i was out on site. http://www.amazon.com/Electric-Motor-Control-Stephen-Herman/dp/1435485750

If you want one, I have an extra of the older edition(still new)that I'd sell for $40 including shipping.


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

www.allAboutCircuits.com

and it is free


----------

